# Hi ya'll



## cwaun (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi ya'll, my name is Suzi and my hubby is Heath. We are from Texas. We have a cat named Jake. We also just got another one, her name is Shadow, but she is camera shy.
As soon as I figure out how to do this stuff I get a pic posted. I really think this is a cool site!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have ya'll! 

Do post pics, we love 'em! 

This link will help:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7782


----------



## cwaun (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks.......... I'll try it.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard, I'm also in Texas now, Austin to be exact. This is definitely a great site, post pictures soon


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## cwaun (Oct 12, 2004)

Thank you all for the welcome. We live in Fredericksburg. I was able to post in the photos, but still figuring out how to get it small enough to fit on here. But they are posted on the cat photos.
Thanks again.....
Suzi


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat forum from me as well!

Off to find your pics. :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

cwaun said:


> I was able to post in the photos, but still figuring out how to get it small enough to fit on here.


cwaun, here's a neat trick; the gallery here were automatically give you a medium size photo. If you go to your gallery and click on your thumbnail, you will get the medium size picture, normally you'd click it again to get the full size. But when you see the medium size, instead of clicking it to full size, you can get that url (the medium size) and link it here, and that is the size that will come up! Good luck! (Cute pics over there, by the way!)


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*welcome*

welcome! I'm sure your kitty is beautiful (Haven't got a chance to see the pics yet  ) Hope you find lots of help on this forum!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Warm welcome to the forum!!


----------

